# ohsas 18004:2008



## ahmedeng2007 (12 مايو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء 
طلب عاجل من لديه المواصفة التالية فبعد اذنه يقوم بتحميلها للاهمية
BS *18004* Guide to occupational health and safety management


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (20 مايو 2010)

يااخواني من لديه هذهه المواصفة فانا في اشد الاحتياج اليها


----------



## sayed00 (20 مايو 2010)

يا اخى و الله بدور عليها من زمان مش محصلها

ان كان لابد - اذن نشتريها من المصدر و نتقاسم سعرها ..... مزحة

ان شاء الله نجدها


----------



## safety113 (21 مايو 2010)

في هذا الموقع ربما تجد ضالتك
http://www.pdfxp.com/BS-18004-pdf.html


----------



## sayed00 (21 مايو 2010)

دورت كتير فى كل مواقع الكتب و الملفات - مشلاقية

احمد انت بحثك جيد - شفلنا حل 

تحياتى


----------



## sayed00 (22 مايو 2010)

*BS 18004:2008*

*Guide to achieving effective occupational health and safety performance *

_Status : _*Current* _Published_ : *November 2008 *
_Price_
£ 200.00

Member Price</EM>
£ 100.00




Click here for a hardcopy 
version of this standard. 






This is the downloadable 
PDF version of this standard 


Become a member and SAVE 50%
on British Standards. Click to learn more 










Standard NumberBS 18004:2008TitleGuide to achieving effective occupational health and safety performanceStatusCurrentPublication Date30 November 2008Cross ReferencesBS EN ISO 9000:2005, BS EN ISO 9001:2008, BS EN ISO 14001:2004, BS EN ISO 19011:2002, BS OHSAS 18001:2007, BS OHSAS 18002, PAS 99, ILO-OSH:2001, HSE HSG 65, HSE INDG 406:2005., HSE MISC 714:2005, HSG 218:2005, HSE Managing work-related stress: A guide for managers and, teachers in schools 1998ReplacesBS 8800:2004Supersedes Draft08/30166683 DCDescriptorsOccupational safety, Environment (working), Health and safety requirements, Health and safety management, Safety measures, Management, Management techniques, Planning, Performance, Accident prevention, Policy, Job specification, Personnel management, Conditions of employment, Technical documents, Group communication, Training, Risk assessment, Quality auditing, ConformityICS03.100.01 (Company organization and management in general)
13.100 (Occupational safety. Industrial hygiene)
CommitteeHS/1ISBN978 0 580 52910 8PublisherBSIFormatA4DeliveryYESPages150File Size942 KBPrice£ 200.00


_Overview_
_Product Details_




*BS 18004:2008 Guide to achieving effective occupational health and safety performance*
BS 18004 provides guidance for an occupational health and safety (OH&S) management system or the OH&S elements of an organization's overall management system. It enables an organization to control its OH&S risks and improve its OH&S performance. 
BS 18004 applies to any organization that wishes to: 

Establish an OH&S management system to control risks to personnel and other interested parties who could be exposed to OH&S hazards associated with its activities
Implement, maintain and continually improve an OH&S management system
Demonstrate commitment to good practice, including self-regulation, and continual improvement in OH&S performance
Assure itself of its conformity with its stated OH&S policy and with BS OHSAS 18001 by:
1. Making a self-determination and self-declaration, or
2. Seeking confirmation of its conformity by parties having an interest in the organization, such as customers, or
3. Seeking confirmation of its self-declaration by a party external to the organization, or
4. Seeking certification/registration of its OH&S management system by an external organization.
All elements of BS 18004 can be incorporated into any OH&S management system and enables an organization to incorporate OH&S within its overall management system. The extent of the application will depend on such factors as the OH&S policy of the organization, the nature of its activities and the risks and complexity of its operations.
BS 18004 is for organizations of all types and sizes.
*Who should use BS 18004?*
BS 18004 is useful to all those responsible for Health and Safety in their organization at an operational and strategic level including:

OH&S directors and managers
Safety practitioners
Facilities managers
HR directors and managers
Compliance officers
Risk managers
Quality managers
OH&S consultants.


----------



## safety113 (22 مايو 2010)

لقد طلبناها لنشتريها باسم شركتنا وسيتم الشراء قريبا
وسانشرها بعد ذلك
او اشتريها انت معلم سيد


----------



## sayed00 (22 مايو 2010)

عيونى لكم احمد

ان شاء الله قريبا


----------

